# Jimmy Gunns Crimson Fists, Orks and.............



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

_*Our fists are red,
Our armour is blue,
If your ugly and green,
We're coming for you.*_
​
ha ha. So as promised here is the start of my Crimson Fists.
I've started off with a 6 man tactical squad and their going to be put in a razorback.
The shoulder pads and backpacks are the metal GW ones, I think i'll get some of the forge world stuff soon.









I'm pretty happy with how they turned out, the base coat and wash was done with an airbrush which has been my best buy this year.
(Big thanks to djinn24 for the advice on which one to buy)

The sergeants head and power fist are taken from the assault marine box set.









The best model I think so far is the Ginger guy with his helmet off.
I had a moment of geekspiration and thought it would be funny to have a representation of me.
For him I used bits from a few kits and the head was brought off bits and kits

















More to come very soon.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fantastic start man. I look forward to your future work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate. I really like the guy holding the helmet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb depth of colour, and the little details are really crisp.

My only niggle is the highlight around the sergeant's grill which looks very thick; possibly a thin layer of darker blue would blend it back in without losing the highlight.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Lookin Great! + rep

Really like the shading on the face


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

jimmy gunn said:


> _*Our fists are red,
> Our armour is blue,
> If your ugly and green,
> We're coming for you.*_.​




+rep just for that ditty  

These are looking great so far, and it's good to see Space Wolves don't have the monopoly on ginger in the 41st millennium 

I think the edge highlights are looking really good too. 

looking forward to seeing some more

Rev​


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

cheer's guys. 
Dave I see what you mean, now I look at it he looks like one of them catfish that stick to the side of the fish tank.

Quick update been working on a predator just need to add some paint chips and work out a good why to make it look like it's been driven through mud.

any ideas? or shall i just leave it clean with metal chips and scrapes?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad you find use of the DC too! I was going to start Crimson Fists, but they weren't gothic enough, so I made my own chapter!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> Quick update been working on a predator just need to add some paint chips and work out a good why to make it look like it's been driven through mud.
> 
> any ideas? or shall i just leave it clean with metal chips and scrapes?


It looks great at the moment so I would not put to much weathering on it.

Instead of mud, I suggest a subtle dirt to represent serfs cleaning as often as possible. A brown wash of the lower quarter would look like there was mud but it had been scrubbed off; if you apply the wash in diagonal lines from the front towards the back and slightly further up the rear guard it will give the impression of cast off from the tracks.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Dave. I am not a huge fan of weathering because I usually think that it is over done. But some weathering powders and washes on the tracks and lower panels of the tank will add some realism. I really like it but some edge highlights wouldn't go amiss. Good work mate.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great work on the colours. As Dave said, the blue and reds are really strong and neatly applied.

Have you tried doing lens flare on the eyes? 1 little white dot adds a lot to the face. The highlights on the feet also look quite dull, but it could just be the pics.

Keep it up mate :victory:


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking good. I like both the squad and the predator. Keep it up.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks good, would love to see more :victory:.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm liking the predator. As the other's have said, maybe some light weathering on the lower half of the tank and towards the rear. Those FW weathering powders look like they might do the trick.
I can't really offer advice though as my tanks are painted to look completely filthy!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Having tried a couple of times... I think a good wash on the outside of the vehicle works pretty good too... I tend to use brown, black and vallejo smokey ink with lots of water and just give it a good bath... that helps deepen the recesses a bit...

In working with weathering powder... I have a really hard time not overdoing it... but when I do, I've actually took my tanks to the sink and washed it off... After two failed attempts to do it right, I have a decent bit of dusting along the bottom of the tanks... But keep in mind when you do the powder thing.. a little goes a long way...

BTW, nice work so far.. I'm really enjoying the blog


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

@ Varakir, I forgot to high light the feet only noticed when you said and i'll try the idea with the lens flair.

@ Midge913, I did do some highlight but they didn't show up to well so I've added some more

@ everyone,
With the weathering I didn't know where to start, so I've just gone with a bit of soot on the exhausts and a simple wash as a few of you said.

I used 1 part charadon granite, 1 part graveyard earth and 8 parts water, which made a nice muddy wash for the tracks and lower 1/4.

































I did have some decals on there but when i put on the varnish it made them look like they had white or something under them.
but thanks to TheReverend I've got some fists from the drop pod kit.
I've added a little triangle to the bottom of these to help them blend in with the metal GW parts 
As always C&C will be much appreciated.:wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that is one sexy tank Jimmy. The highlights are definitely visible now and the weathering looks great. Just enough to add some realism but not too much to make it go over the top. Excellent work man!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge; the weathering is present but not overwhelming.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I would attempt stippling some lighter browns on, don't overwhelm the tank with it, just some occasional bits of lighter browns, as if it's only just been applied. 

Also, for the future, try adding some basing material in the arches, and paint that a darkish brown to it. Gives a lovely effect.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The predator looked great before but the weathering just adds something else! It's looking really really good.


----------



## darklord3667 (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good!!k:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey jimmy hows the form, love those models and that pred, I'm doin a fist successor myself maybe you can help, what spray gun did you get and how did you do those moulds, also did you water down the wash, I'm doin my guys liche purple and when i base coat them with the spray gun the colour is just perfect and the wash kinda takes away from it, loving your work have a mega 1rep from me, and thanks in advance, get more pics up soon bro!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Not updated this for a long time, but I have been working, (somewhat at a snails pace) on some models so I'll post new pics soon.

Thanks oldman, I was thinking of doing a successor chapter of the fists but i'm terrible with making fluff so crimson fists seemed the best bet.

the spray gun is an airbrush kit I got off ebay (see link below) I used both the brushes that came with it for these models, but the grav feed is better, but they are still low end, the compressor is what your after with this really, these brushes are only really good for messing about and base coating.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIRBRUSH-...upplies_EH&hash=item3a68e46a1f#ht_1280wt_1037

the kit for the moulds is also off ebay, check the link, 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polycraft...r_Crafts_EH&hash=item336c9822d3#ht_786wt_1037

and the resin is also off ebay (I like ebay:biggrin

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EasyFlo-6...er_Crafts_EH&hash=item19c7a206a6#ht_933wt_905


I don't water down the wash at all, only the paint till it is about the same consistency as skimmed milk

Hope this helps mates.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you, I will be launching an assault on ebay soon!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jimmy that link to e-bay said it was £216 for postage on the resin cant be right surely!!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice painting jimmy. The highlighting is not too sharp and equally not too subtle. Good job.



Oldman78 said:


> Jimmy that link to e-bay said it was £216 for postage on the resin cant be right surely!!


Have you tried loading them again, mine says it's £19.50 with £4.75 postage.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

love the tank and the dark deep blues!! personally for my transports they're going to be absolutely COVERED in mud, the heavy support will be mush less mucked up (it maybe worth mentioning that I play BA and despite the fact that they're all fast that's not what i mean)


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

update, i'll get better pics up very soon as their painted now and ive been meaning to post these since the beginning of jan, but for now here is a little taster


command squad and captain.

















the stray wolves homebrew chapter/warband i done have had their shit looted.

















Razor one.









Razor two.









the story so far.









i've also done a chaplain pics will follow.

also so far this year i've also repainted a lot of my ork boys, sold a lot of the old stuff and replacing it with new as my skills grow. built some custom buggies and a big mek with KFF too, and a few other bit that give me a 1000point ork army.

just for a giggle.
my son plays the orks army, he is 8.
I play the crimson fist army, I'm 28. guess who has won all 3 games we have had this year.
thats right the 8 year old, dude I suck. I didn't even bend the rules to help the little guy out.
I asked him what tactic he would use, he replied "I'm coming to chop you up" and he did every time


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, did you pick up the 25th Anni model for your army as well?


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

> I asked him what tactic he would use, he replied "I'm coming to chop you up" and he did every time


Awesome! Its cool that your eight-year-old gets to enjoy your hobby and have Daddy time.

Diggin' the rhinos. CF are one of my favorite SM color schemes, I just don't want to try and pull it off...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good Jimmy get the other pics up soon, I'm signed up for the army painting challenge to get my lazy ass painting my Fist successors going! Beaten by an 8 year old, you should have told him his prize was doing dishes lol


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you cook up. Cheers!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks all, i'll sort out the pics tonight and I think i'll start keeping a log of my orks and other bits here too to keep the updates coming a bit faster (hopefully), And i've been thinking of starting something new too, dark elder pirates Based on the reavers from firefly/Serenity or nurgle as you all know how much I love zombies.



djinn24 said:


> Looking good, did you pick up the 25th Anni model for your army as well?


I was too late. not had a look on the site or WD for a while as I have so many models to put together and paint, the back log is too big, but i've just had a look at it and will try and source one from ebay or something.



KjellThorngaard said:


> Awesome! Its cool that your eight-year-old gets to enjoy your hobby and have Daddy time.
> 
> Diggin' the rhinos. CF are one of my favorite SM color schemes, I just don't want to try and pull it off...


my boy loves the game now, even started giving me broken toys for the parts, lol
I started the CF because all the extras you can buy and the color scheme is cool. the extras parts from GW and FW make painting the icons and what-not's very easy. and the way I paint them is fast(ish) but looks good, its all about the washes. if you want I could put a tut together over the weekend if it helps you out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! Glad you and the youngin' are able to enjoy the hobby together. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Transports look great + rep


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

as promised earlier more pics.......
rhino
















chaplain








command squad with captain
























dreadnought
















kneeling plasma gun. just got to build the rest of his sqaud.:laugh:









Orks will be up on the next post in about 10min


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Time for some orks......

these were deffkoptas but i converted them and made buggies. took a lot of cutting of all sorts, spures, card, green stuff, bit box raiding. my favourite build to date.
Rokket Buggies
















The warboss is a rework and rebase, the big mek is from the nobz kit and again a bit of bits box raiding for 4ed AOM force field things, the main square part of the back pack is a cable nail clip and the nail was glued into the hole for the bosspole for a stronger fixing.
Warboss & Big Mek
















I was building some tankbustas but i'm just going to add these to the slugga boys and have big shootas with the shoota boyz.
Rokkets








Shoota boyz








Rework/Rebase Slugga Boyz
















Nobz Painted
















WIP Nobz








biz box waaagh banner









lots of green stuff, cutting and glue. 
I Joined together all the smaller parts to make a centre piece for the table.
Crashed Lander


















hope you like it all, i'll try to keep as busy with it as i have been but i notice i burn out for a while, but this plastic crack addict always relapses :laugh:


on a side note if a mod sees this a has a minute could you change the title of the thread to "Jimmy Gunns Crimson Fists, Orks and............." please as then I can put it all in one place and the title is clear, thanks in advance.

Cheers Guys


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

very nicely done. I really like the crimson fist. The orks look a little flat in color but still always good to see more green skins.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am digging them too, I swear I posted on this earlier :/


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

This tread has gotten a bit dusty, so here is a quick update,
I've been working on some assault marines, i'll start the painting over the weekend.
CC welcome.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Crimson Fists? Meh. (on the Chapter, not the painting).

Orks? Have some rep! ha!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

now the site all better reupdate time. (it was only a small one)

finished the assault marines.


----------

